# Math



## gpop (May 14, 2018)

What's 10 x 15


----------



## Vladaar (Mar 9, 2021)

Wow thanks didn't occur to me book would have misprint or mistake. 150/25

LoL

Just wanted to make sure wasn't something special with the formula I wasn't understanding.


----------



## T-Steve (Mar 9, 2017)

Isn't it 
1 / [ (1/10) + (1/15) ] = 6 ohms?

I used 1 / ( 1/R1 + 1/R2 ) as I never can remember the simpler version.


----------



## kb1jb1 (Nov 11, 2017)

They did the math wrong. 1/R1 + 1/R2 = 1/ R total. It should be 1/10 + 1/15= 1/R total, which comes out as 25/150 which is 1/6 where 6 =R


----------



## lisawalsh14ng (10 mo ago)

I don’t even know, some strange calculations turned out here. Even if you found the answer or someone helped you, I highly recommend double-checking it with any reliable source. Find a teacher or use the plainmath.net/post-secondary/statistics-and-probability/college-statistics to make sure your decision is correct. In addition, you can also find step-by-step solutions to math problems there, which can be useful if you are a college student or just like to do extra math.


----------

